# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  whites tree frog discolored spot

## pigglett79

Hello,

One of my whites tree frogs has an area that is a lighter color. It used to have this on the right side and it has since improved and has now appeared on the left side. Has anyone seen anything like this before? He is active, eats a lot, does not seem ill in any way. Thank you for any ideas.

----------


## Lynn

Hello,
This is an area on the the frog's skin that is quite compromised. 
Something is going on under there   :Frown: 
I would suggest you get him to a herp vet.

In the meantime, you could apply Neosporin ( WITHOUT PAIN RELIEF.... as pain reliever will kill the frog).
Use a q-tip to apply this - daily -while he is sleeping, if possible. 

A vet vet may suggest a different topical and/ or systemic medication for your frog. 

 :Smile:  Your frog looks good , otherwise........healthy and chubby. 

Just wondering, is it possible this spot is the result of something that may have 'dripped' on him?
Cleaner? , medicine ? 

If so, this would create a  _burn type_ of injury that needs a different medication, such as SSD. 
("Silversulfadiazene is a topical antibiotic and antifungal that promotes healing while discouraging scarring")

If you do not have a hep vet ....here is a link ( Dr Frye will need photos ) 

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html

Please keep us posted
Lynn

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

BTW
Before applying the antibiotic cream , warm it in a glass of 85F water 
this will do two things.
first it will make it easier to apply and it bing warm wont shock the frog.

think about putting something cold on your neck.  BURRRR!

----------


## pigglett79

> Hello,
> This is an area on the the frog's skin that is quite compromised. 
> Something is going on under there  
> I would suggest you get him to a herp vet.
> 
> In the meantime, you could apply Neosporin ( WITHOUT PAIN RELIEF.... as pain reliever will kill the frog).
> Use a q-tip to apply this - daily -while he is sleeping, if possible. 
> 
> A vet vet may suggest a different topical and/ or systemic medication for your frog. 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. It looks much worse tonight. I unfortunately do not have a herp vet in my area that I know of. The last exotic vet I went to stated that they knew herps but really clearly didnt. I will email Dr. Frye tonight, I just hope I have time. I may try to call around tomorrow as well to try to find a herp vet somewhere.

----------


## Lynn

Sorry, poor baby  :Frown: 
*Can you get the Neosporin started?*
It could really make a difference.

I wonder if it's a bite?

Lynn

----------


## pigglett79

> Sorry, poor baby  
> *Can you get the Neosporin started?*
> It could really make a difference.
> 
> I wonder if it's a bite?
> 
> Lynn


I just applied neosporin. This frog is housed with another who does not have any skin issues. He just ate and I am now trying to figure out a container to keep him in separated from the other guy until we can get him treated. I really appreciate your help I am very worried about him.

----------


## Lynn

Oh...It's no trouble at all.
Get the neo on in the middle of the night, again, if possible.
And then again tomorrow AM. You just need a dab. 

Feed him well. 

It's good that you are getting him into a quarantine tank  :Smile:  You will be able to keep a closer eye on him.
Plus, there are so many possibilities as to what this could be. It's best for the other frog as well  :Smile: 

Dampened paper towels  ( de-chorinated  H20) do all you can to maintain the temp and humidity he is accustomed to. Caver 3 sides of  the tank - it will help him feel safer 

Dr Frye will help.
He will get back to you tomorrow.

I , just, hate when they're sick. 
Lynn

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## rikkitiger

Hows he doing? I had a couple ideas:

maybe he got wedged somewhere and got a tiny abrasion that was a thin line so you couldnt see it weel, then eventually the bruising showed up- its happened before but i am just throwing out possibilities to get you thinking?

possibly a fungus or infection?

also maybe a chemical or cleaner?

let us know how he does

----------


## pigglett79

> Hows he doing? I had a couple ideas:
> 
> maybe he got wedged somewhere and got a tiny abrasion that was a thin line so you couldnt see it weel, then eventually the bruising showed up- its happened before but i am just throwing out possibilities to get you thinking?
> 
> possibly a fungus or infection?
> 
> also maybe a chemical or cleaner?
> 
> let us know how he does


Thank you for your reply. I have only had them for 3 months. I have not used any chemical cleaners recently. fungus infection or infection of any kind is a real possibility. Im not thinking abrasion as they sleep in cork tubes and have plenty of space in them, the diameter is larger than their bodies. But a bite is a possibility as well. I noticed the other day that some crickets had found a way behind the background. I just hate crickets but these hungry frogs have eaten all of my dubias of the size they should eat. I started crickets as well to let the roaches grow. So a bite from a cricket that got infected is possible as well. 

I breed a ton of insects for my chameleons so these guys eat a wide variety, they get silks, horns, isopods, roaches, crickets, flies, phoenix worms, you name it. I even tried giving them a snail since I started breeding those, but they spit it out.

----------


## pigglett79

Hello,

Well McFly seems to be doing ok. He ate plenty last night and was as active as usual. I am waiting to hear from Dr. Frye. Here is how he is looking this morning. It really does look like a bite or injury of some type.

----------


## Lynn

Oh ! He does look better !  :Smile: 
Good for you ! 
Looks like something going on over the R eye in this current photo ?
I noticed that in post #4 also.... a discoloration.
You might send this update to Dr Frye.
One needs to be especially careful when treating the skin near their eyes.

There are some medication that should be kept on hand at all times, Dr Frye can tell you all about it. 

Lynn

----------


## pigglett79

> Oh ! He does look better ! 
> Good for you ! 
> Looks like something going on over the R eye in this current photo ?
> I noticed that in post #4 also.... a discoloration.
> You might send this update to Dr Frye.
> One needs to be especially careful when treating the skin near their eyes.
> 
> There are some medication that should be kept on hand at all times, Dr Frye can tell you all about it. 
> 
> Lynn


Thank you. Yes there is something on the left and also over his right eye. I did send the Dr an update this morning. He is acting fine so I am hopeful that he will be strong and recover quickly.

----------


## COREY

THIS LOOKS NASTY.  EWWW!  Hope he gets better.

----------


## pigglett79

I heard back from Dr. Frye He suggested Silversulfadiazene Ointment and Baytril topically. I am having the meds sent overnight so we will begin treatment tomorrow. I will update with his progress. Thank you for the help.

----------


## COREY

follow both of those doses to the T! Both of those drugs are great however if you overdose it will have more of a negative impact on your frog. I have both of those in my froggy first aid kit! =) I also recomend getting METRO on hand. Its good when your froggies have parasites in there tummys. Please take a look at this first aid kit: I go buy it and many froggers here do as well. Sometimes you are not given enough time and you will need the kit ONHAND otherwise its to late.

https://www.airexotics.com/frog-first-aid-kit-1.html

----------


## pigglett79

I am really bummed out tonight. the medications didnt come today even though I paid to get them shipped overnight. I guess I will just continue the neosporin and hope they arrive tomorrow. Its just really upsetting right now.

----------


## COREY

Pigglett,

What time did you order overnight?  Dr. Fry usually will send you a receipt upon shipment.  I never had an issue with timing with Dr. Fry.  Thats strange....

----------


## pigglett79

> Pigglett,
> 
> What time did you order overnight?  Dr. Fry usually will send you a receipt upon shipment.  I never had an issue with timing with Dr. Fry.  Thats strange....


I ordered it over the phone Thursday morning. It still hasn't arrived, but Dr. Fry said he would look in to it. I am still applying neosporin in the mean time.

----------


## pigglett79

Meds just arrived! Can start treatment today.

----------


## pigglett79

McFly started the meds from Dr. Frye yesterday. The neosporin really helped and now he is definitely on the road to recovery. Here is an update on how he looks. Thank you for the help. I hope he can move back in with Biff in their main tank soon.

----------


## COREY

WOW...that looks SOOO  much better! GREAT!!! VERY HAPPY FOR YOU! :Big Grin:

----------


## Rocky Raven

> McFly started the meds from Dr. Frye yesterday. The neosporin really helped and now he is definitely on the road to recovery. Here is an update on how he looks. Thank you for the help. I hope he can move back in with Biff in their main tank soon. 
> 
> Attachment 59895


GREAT TO SEE HE'S RECOVERING! Happy for you!

----------


## Carlos

Glad your frog is doing much better, now continue it's treatment until frog is fully well  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lynn

*Wow!
Great job----good for you !* 
Great to see ! 
I'm sure you know McFly needs to be 100% recovered before he re-joins his tank mate!  :Frog Surprise: 

_This is a great opportunity to reinforce how important it was to get this frog treatment so quickly ! 
pigglett79 has done a really great job !
It's so important to get the proper medications, know what you are treating , and  keep medications on hand so that treatment can be started as quickly as possible after getting the proper instructions. 

I believe SSD and Baytril  are being used topically on this frog ( please correct me if I'm wrong ) 
It's so important to keep clean enclosures and keep the SSD , in particular, on hand for tree frogs!

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html_

Lynn

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## pigglett79

> *Wow!
> Great job----good for you !* 
> Great to see ! 
> I'm sure you know McFly needs to be 100% recovered before he re-joins his tank mate! 
> 
> _This is a great opportunity to reinforce how important it was to get this frog treatment so quickly ! 
> pigglett79 has done a really great job !
> It's so important to get the proper medications, know what you are treating , and  keep medications on hand so that treatment can be started as quickly as possible after getting the proper instructions. 
> 
> ...


Thank you everyone for your comments. Yes Lynn you are correct, he was on neosporin 2x per day for a couple days and is now on SSD and baytril. I thank you for your help and I doubt he would be doing this well without this forum.

----------


## pigglett79

Mcfly is looking about the same. He didn't eat last night though, I am hoping its just from the meds. I am going to be re-doing their enclosure this weekend and making big changes for their health. I didn't realize that a false bottom planted viv would be a bad idea for these guys. I will be taking It all out and using fleece flooring and potted plants instead.

----------


## Lynn

Don't worry about one night.
He probably just needs to poop ! 

He's so cute-I love his freckles  :Smile: 

Hang in there ! This can take a long time.
Lynn

----------


## pigglett79

mcFly is still doing well. He is eating and active and did shed yesterday. I  am hoping he can move back in with Biff in another week, he doesn't like his temporary housing. I re-did their enclosure this weekend. I took out the false bottom, all the soil, put the plants in pots and cleaned everything really well. I now have fleece on the bottom and it is looking really nice. I will post a picture when it's done. Here is how McFly is looking this morning.

----------


## pigglett79

McFly is doing great, 21st and last day of medication is today! I think he did fatten up a little too much during treatment though haha. I tried to keep him well fed. Anyway, here is him now and he and Biff are happy to be back together. I also re-did their tank, took out everything and now it has fleece on bottom and new magnet pots for the plants as well.

----------


## Heather

Congratulations! This is great to hear  :Smile: .

----------


## pigglett79

Just wanted to keep updating in case anyone else goes through a similar situation. So last Friday was McFly's 21st and last day of medication. I stopped it as he looked 100% better and the meds were prescribed for 14-21 days. Well within 2 days his infection and discolored skin started coming right back. I contacted Dr. Frye and he suggested that further testing might be required. I did start the meds again just to keep the infection at bay while I figured out what to do. Today I went to my regular vet, who does not see exotic pets and she agreed to give me a swab so that I can swab McFly after stopping the meds for a few days and she will send it out for culture and sensitivity testing. This test will allow us to learn what type of infection it is and what medication should cure it. Of course my friends and family think I am crazy to keep spending money on my poor frog, but if it is something that can be healed, it is worth it to me. Here is how he is looking now. I know its poor quality.

----------


## Heather

Hopefully you'll get the results soon. I've found that often their infections take about 6 weeks to completely rid if. Not always the case though. It also depends on the infection bacteria, fungus, parasite, etc., and the dose and medication needed.

Good luck! Please keep us posted!

----------


## pigglett79

> Hopefully you'll get the results soon. I've found that often their infections take about 6 weeks to completely rid if. Not always the case though. It also depends on the infection bacteria, fungus, parasite, etc., and the dose and medication needed.
> 
> Good luck! Please keep us posted!


Thank You. Yes Dr. Frye did suggest that as he responded to the meds he may just need longer treatment, but of course he also said that doing the culture and sensitivity testing would be the best option. As soon as I get the swab I will re-start the medications until we get results and determine whether he needs to be treated with something else, or just the same meds for a longer period of time. The good news is that he is eating and very active, so he does not seem to be effected much by the skin issues so far.

----------


## pigglett79

Hello everyone,

I wanted to give an update on McFly. He is doing great! I did give him a 30 day treatment with the meds and he is now doing fine. He might be a little overweight as he is a pig and I wanted him healthy during his recovery. But thanks to Dr. Frye and this forum he is great. 
 Here he is tonight, not the best pic, but doing well.

----------


## Heather

Great job!!!!  :Smile:  It's so nice to hear success stories. Welcome to the healing side of our world  :Smile: .

----------


## Gail

It's a great feeling seeing one turn around to the healthy side, and he looks amazing.  Well done.  :Smile:

----------


## Kara Bellamy

glad to see how hes doing I have a simmilar odd "Bruise" on my Girl Bijou I was about to post about  and came accross this and wanted to see how your babies are now

----------


## pigglett79

> glad to see how hes doing I have a simmilar odd "Bruise" on my Girl Bijou I was about to post about  and came accross this and wanted to see how your babies are now


Yeah, I would keep an eye on it. My poor Mcfly went from bad to worse in a short time. I did notice a discoloration for a couple weeks before it got as bad as being an open wound. He is great now after the meds Dr. Frye sent. 

Here is McFly and Biff waiting for dinner tonight.

----------


## Kara Bellamy

yaie glad hes ok  I put pics up of my Bijou in a diff post atm im stressed because unless I get art commishions or a swap persay I wouldnt be able to get med from the wonderful doctor here on the forum all I have that I could possibly use is Neosporin >.< and although my vet could look at her next thurs when I take my service dog in just to be kind, they are not amphibian experts.

----------


## pigglett79

Try the neosporin, that is actually what I began with and I saw drastic improvement. Just be sure its plain neosporin without pain reliever.

----------


## Kara Bellamy

do I need to dilute it ? and I have reg not pain type I know better note and should I sequester her to a seperate cage for a few days

----------


## pigglett79

You dont need to dilute it. I just put a tiny amount on a Q tip and rub it on the area. The sore in your picture doesn't look bad. I would say its up to you if you want to separate them, it did make it a little easier to treat him when I had him in a separate container that wasn't filled with his plants and furniture for hiding.

----------

